
Things every programmer should know - kburman
https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=every%20programmer&sort=byPopularity&type=story
======
veb
I'm sure if I took the time to read them all, they'd all be very different as
everyone has their own opinions on "things every programmer should know".

IMO what every programmer should know is how to do their job :)

~~~
MaxBarraclough
> IMO what every programmer should know is how to do their job :)

That's either a non-answer, or it's setting the bar awfully low.

Storing passwords unhashed may 'get the job done', but every programmer should
know better.

~~~
barbs
Maybe it should be changed to "know how to do their job _well_ "

~~~
test6554
No, that’s a different list. What every decent programmer should know.

~~~
nkassis
How about the theoretical minimum one should know to be a professional
programmer. Basic security principles would be included.

------
bcrosby95
There's very little every programmer should know. There's a lot every
programmer should be aware of.

~~~
degenerate
I didn't know this, but I'm aware now. Thanks!

------
taytus
1-You will spend WAY more time reading code than writing it.

2- This is a career where you will always learning something new.

3-Impostor syndrome is a real thing.

~~~
boring_twenties
4- Actual impostors are also a real thing

------
Scarblac
1\. Read a few tutorials and just start using the stuff relying on Stack
Overflow, blogs, etc

2\. After a couple of months, get a good book on it and read it cover to
cover. Make a list of useful things

3\. Keep using the stuff, apply the list

4\. After another few months, go through _all_ the reference docs, make a new
list of useful things

5\. In rare cases, continue this process by reading all of the source code

Repeat for all other stuffs until end of career.

~~~
marcosdumay
Just try step #4 with Haskell ;)

------
t0astbread
I'd like to know what I should know but unfortunately Cloudflare thinks they
have to task me with a captcha I can't even fill out on every HTTP resource
this page loads.

Edit I know it's frowned upon to ask but why the downvotes? I'm not making
this up and I don't see what's wrong with my statement.

~~~
zingermc
Are you using Tor by chance? Check out
[https://privacypass.github.io/](https://privacypass.github.io/)

~~~
cyphar
Unfortunately, while Privacy Pass on paper may be privacy protecting (though
there is very little research into the topic due to it's relative lack of
use), just by installing and using it with Tor you have reduced your effective
privacy (because it's not installed in the Tor Browser by default).

And the Tor folks aren't willing to include it by default for a variety of
reasons (disagreeing with CloudFlare restricting visitor's ability to _read_
pages in the first place, lack of conclusive research into how it will impact
the fingerprinting of Tor users, and just general bad blood between the Tor
and CloudFlare folks).

Obviously, folks can do whatever they want but I wouldn't recommend using
Privacy Pass over Tor for the above reasons.

~~~
t0astbread
I'm not using the Tor browser but I can see how your statement could be valid
for other browsers as well. TLDR it makes you more unique on the web.

------
zzzeek
things every programmer should know:

1\. GOTO

2\. jQuery fade effects

3\. graph theory

get those three and you're GTG

~~~
mindcrime
> 1\. GOTO

Meh, the cool kids prefer COMEFROM[1].

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COMEFROM](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COMEFROM)

~~~
gmfawcett
The really cool kids spell it 'call-with-current-continuation'. ;-)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call-with-current-
continuation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call-with-current-continuation)

~~~
foxes
Continuation monad if you are really super cool :).

------
mindthegap
Doesn't load with uMatrix enabled.

~~~
abtinf
Is this a joke? Most of the web is deeply broken with uMatrix enabled. If you
use uMatrix, you need to know what you are doing.

~~~
eyegor
The main thing that breaks the web is js blocking, or cookie blocking. For
those who are downvoting this poster, I snipped this from the documentation:

 _> Out of the box, uMatrix works in relax block-all/allow-exceptionally mode,
meaning web sites which require 3rd-party scripts are likely to be "broken"._

------
alecco
Very low effort post.

~~~
billman
you might be missing the point

~~~
Supermancho
clickbait is easy to verify and trivial to generate. I think everyone got it.

